# Best Pig Fence



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

ok i know this has probly been asked several times and i could search for it but i want new opinions and ideas lol (and im might be lazy)

i live on a busy us hwy ,pigs getting out at all could be bad for all involved 
(i know they re gonns get out eventually but i would like to minimize it at least )have roughly 7 acres i want to run a few pigs on to clean it up first then for meat.


i need a effective fence thats not gonna cost me an arm and a leg 
ideas ,,suggestions, or what ever new, old ,or tried and true
lets have em all


----------



## snoman774 (Apr 10, 2008)

oh and also this area may later hold cattle or gaots or whatever


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Putting a fence on 7 acres makes it cost prohibitive to fence the entire area with combo hog/cattle panels with a low electric wire inside.

"Best" is an elusive term, that's for sure.
Probably your lowest cost and quickest to construct would be to use T-Posts for corners, 3/8 round steel electric posts on the straight runs with 3 electric wires(14 gauge electric). This fence will only be effective if pigs are first trained to electric wire, and if a good hot charge is maintained on fence at all times.

A high-Tensile 6 - wire electric fence would be effective,but requires more investment.
Another option is to run one barb wire 3 inches off ground, 36" woven wire field fence above that,with two barb wires above that.

Both of the last types are permanent and require an investment of your time and money.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

We use woven wire fencing for both our goats and pigs. With the pigs we also put a hot wire on the inside about 6 inches from the ground. When you switch it over to goats you just raise that wire up to 12-18 inches up. We don't have escapes from pigs or goats unless one of the children leave a gate open.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

What we did was use standard stock fence and a single hot at 6". The key is to use the fence as the ground. They are very sensitive to the current on their shout. So were able to remove the hot wire from the pigs area. But our is a 50 mile fencer and the pig area is separate from the goats. They have about 1/4 acre. So, let me explain again.... I don't know if I did it well?

The pig pen is the ground for the electric fencer. I think this works best. Because they feel that current even tho they don't get a shock.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I like high tensile woven wire around the small space of our gardens to keep the pigs out. In the winter we put pigs in those areas. For the field perimeters we use four strands of electrified high tensile smooth wire. Four because we also have sheep. Two is enough for pigs. For paddock divisions we use polywire on step in posts. I would like to change that to high tensile wire - electrified of course. I don't worry too much about piglets. It is the larger pigs we focus on fencing for the most part. Piglets only at weaning. Electrified poultry netting also works well.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------

